# Squirrel Hit by car! :(



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess I have a cursed yard or something because this is the third animal in the past month that has been sick or injured and dieing in my yard!
This poor little guy was crawling in my yard and my dog flipped out. My boyfriend told me that there was a squirrel outside with flies all around it. He went close to it to remove it, because he thought it was dead, and its eyes opened. 
We put a net over it, gently of course, and lifted him from the grass. He has an extremly large wound on his side and a broken back leg. There were flied all inside of him and on top of him. He got the flies away from him and put proxide on the huge wound and it foamed yellow. He flinched a bit. We put another antibiotic on the wound and it too turned yellow. There was a looot of dead flesh, and it looked like you could see his lungs and ribs. The poor little guy cried a couple times. We put him in a cardboard box and put bug repellents all around the box. He has water and food but I dont think hes going to make it through the night. 
Is there anything else I can do for him?
He can move a little bit and he is aware.. but he was really sleepy. His eyes would drift off, like he was losing consciencness.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Go to the squirrel board on the net, someone might be in your area, and can help you with it. It can still survive. I have a pet squirrel. mindy


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I don't think even a vet could do any thing for him. I'm so sorry to hear this. If he makes the night, he might have a fighting chance. but i really hope he makes it.


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Go to the squirrel board on the net, someone might be in your area, and can help you with it. It can still survive. I have a pet squirrel. mindy


Thanks! I'll post on there and see if anyone can help the little guy out


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

They are really very helpful on there and there is always someone on there. Its an amazing site. I hope he makes it through the night. Just make sure he is warm. Being warm is really important. Is he inside, I would keep him in the bathroom or a spare bedroom. Thank you for helping the little guy out. If he makes it through the night, he has a good chance of making it. min


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

aww poor baby.
i do hope it makes it through the night. 
do please keep us updated.
*good luck little guy*.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

where are you in mass duppy?? can you bring him to tufts in grafton??? i hate to say this but it sounds to me like this poor baby is suffering and treatment may be inhumane if his leg has been broken for a while.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh the poor little thing. I would also check out the squirrel forum or if you know a vet that your "in" with that will help you treat him.
I got a squirrel that was hit in the head by a car. (hard to believe she survived it) One side of her head was caved in and she was near death. I pumped antibiotics into her. She made it but could not be released. I still have her, with a flat head on one side and blind in one eye. But she's fat, happy in a huge outside cage with a hutch and tree, and she's 13 years old now!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Did he make it through the night??? 
Msfreebird, what a great story. 13 years old is pretty old for a squirrel, good job. mindy


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i keep checking back and checking the squirrel board also, let us know


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

duppy updated on the squirrel board, the poor thing passed away


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

aw that so sad. poor little thing. at least hes in a better place


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is sad, at least it died in a warm place with people trying to help him. min


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry he didn't make it. You tried your best and that's all you can do. He's not hurting anymore.


----------



## DuppyDoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah 

The poor little guy died.. All I could do was keep him warm and safe from flies..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------

